# IH 424 3pt hitch hydrulic problem



## chuckedwards (Mar 12, 2012)

New to the forum and not sure of what to do- I have '65 IH 424, that at times the steering will not work untill it warms up- (in north carolina so it does not get real cold) and also the hitch assy - as you are starting in and when it starts rises on it's own no matter where the control valve is positioned- except when it is in the down position it lifts slower- when the tractor is cut off in goes down by itself. I do not have a manuel on this tractor- just got it and trying to figure out where tyo go - 
ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

chuckedwards said:


> New to the forum and not sure of what to do- I have '65 IH 424, that at times the steering will not work untill it warms up- (in north carolina so it does not get real cold) and also the hitch assy - as you are starting in and when it starts rises on it's own no matter where the control valve is positioned- except when it is in the down position it lifts slower- when the tractor is cut off in goes down by itself. I do not have a manuel on this tractor- just got it and trying to figure out where tyo go -
> ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


First of all welcome to the forum, chuckedwards. I'm not familiar with your tractor but I had the same thing happen with my 3pt hitch only recently. Turns out I had moved the lever for the draft control and all the hitch wanted to do was rise up. In regards to your steering, it maybe low fluid, dirty filter, or wrong fluid in the pump. Having a shop manual really helps when you own a tractor. Hope this helps some, let us know what you find. Bye


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I have a 424d the steering set up leaves a little to be desired no direct link to the front end full hydro, make sure your level is full for one . Second go to the hydraulic lines off the pump , go to the fitting where it connect to the line running up to the block and crack that fitting open while it is running at an idle, I had a problem with mine it ended up being trapped air in the system. I blead it and it seems to have done the trick air and foam had come out first then I got fluid. Just a suggestion


----------

